# help on ELGIN badges



## weebob (Oct 31, 2017)

Does anyone know when the first or last bottle cap [no mounting holes] ELGIN badge was used????   THANKS


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2017)

if it helps my 1923 Camelback Elgin (one year color?) black with lt. green fork tube had a button badge.


----------



## weebob (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks  BRICYCLE,,,,I've heard them called button and bottle cap badges ?????? I wanting to find out the the first and last if possible,,,,that will narrow down the year of a frame ....ser# not yet readable;;1923 is a GOOD start....;Thanks for all the help on this;;;


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 31, 2017)

What style of Elgin badge are you asking about? 
Lots of versions depending on year, Sears and others.
Maybe post a couple pics of the bike if you want some help dating it.


----------



## weebob (Oct 31, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> What style of Elgin badge are you asking about?
> Lots of versions depending on year, Sears and others.
> Maybe post a couple pics of the bike if you want some help dating it.



The bike is not in my possession yet....but comming,,,,Thanks for your time.....


----------



## weebob (Oct 31, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> What style of Elgin badge are you asking about?
> Lots of versions depending on year, Sears and others.
> Maybe post a couple pics of the bike if you want some help dating it.



here is a pic of the button [bottle cap]  badge


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 31, 2017)

OK standing by, dig the Elgins.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 31, 2017)

weebob said:


> View attachment 701194 View attachment 701195
> here is a pic of the button [bottle cap]  badgeView attachment 701194 View attachment 701195




1920 first year from what I've learned. Probably an Excelsior built bike


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 31, 2017)

Mine has a Serial Number that Starts with an A and Has That Badge Too!!
I was Told 1924, But Unsure Myself!!
I Want to Know Also!!!
*Does the A Means Something as far as Manufacturing Year??


 *


----------



## weebob (Nov 7, 2017)

this is good as it gets for now ser# still not readable will work on it in the near future,,,,


----------



## weebob (Nov 10, 2017)

Is the correct term button badge or bottle cap badge,I have heard both,,,or,,,,????


----------



## weebob (Nov 11, 2017)

The ser# on this Elgin camelback is 43932,,,,no letters any where,,,where do I find elgin ser#'s  or the manufacturer of this frame?  present info is 1920 thru 1924 had button badges ???,,,,I found 1927-28-29 with rivet badges,,,,???? Thanks


----------

